# Cork Roadbed Question



## Super Sugar (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys, just joined and am starting to design and build my first layout with DCC.

I've seen where some have just laid cork roadbed down under the tracks and others laying a complete sheet of cork over the entire 'layout' (What the hell would you call a bare wooden surface without any tracks or scenery?).

My understanding of using cork in the first place is to provide some sort of raised path for the track to run along. It also acts as a sound deadener.

What is the point of covering the whole layout in cork?

I like the idea of covering the whole layout as it would be a truckload easier than laying individual bits of cork and butchering pieces for turnouts etc...

Also, if I were to cover the whole layout, would 6mm cork be too much? It's the only sheet thickness I can find.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I have not seen that myself. I've seen large sections done that were going to be yards and self layouts using the cookie cutter method. I really don't know why they, would do that. Cork is expensive here in the NE and foam is cheap.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I used large sheets for my yard and the roadbed pieces for everything else.


----------



## Super Sugar (Jan 30, 2012)

Take a look here http://www.thegoodsyard.co.uk/projects.html if you scroll down you will see where they have covered the whole layout with cork before they laid track.

The idea kind of appeals to me, as I have stated before, that you don't have to muck around trimming and bending roadbed strips. But..... If the whole layout has cork over it, would you not then have to add roadbed to get the desired effect of having a raised roadbed althesame?


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

I have always used cork for roadbed and yards only. For the mainline it gives the appearance of a real raised roadbed and quiets the noise.In the yards I dont split it I just put them against each other .
Does not make any sense to cover a whole layout with cork. A waste of time and money , but thats just me.
You make it sound like it is a real chore to deal with laying cork. Its actually quite simple to lay cork.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Conductorjoe said:


> I have always used cork for roadbed and yards only. For the mainline it gives the appearance of a real raised roadbed and quiets the noise.In the yards I dont split it I just put them against each other .
> Does not make any sense to cover a whole layout with cork. A waste of time and money , but thats just me.
> You make it sound like it is a real chore to deal with laying cork. Its actually quite simple to lay cork.


I have to agree with Joe on this one. :dunno:

Routerman


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Joe & Routerman are right. Foolish to do the whole thing. Steve


----------

